
Ask HN: What Microsoft Visual Studio do you use? - cVwEq
I&#x27;m on Visual Studio 2008 (.NET 3.5) and love it. But, with a 10-year-old IDE I feel like it might be time to upgrade for performance purposes. But, worried about $$ costs and incompatibility when I upgrade, however.<p>What MS Visual Studio do you use and do you love it or hate it (or something in between)? Was it a smooth transition?
======
pepsi
Visual Studio Community 2017 is free!

[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/community/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/community/)

------
peapicker
I've used over the years vc6 VS 2003, 2005,2008, 2010, 2013, and now 2017.
2017 is frankly a sea change and is the best IDE I've ever used (I'm including
Jetbrains stuff, Eclipse, Jdev, snd many others over the years)

